# Fly tying help!



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright guys I need some help here. I got the tools to tie flies, but Im kinda lost now. I took Grandpa D's class and can remember some of the basics, but I was wondering if any of you guys could recommend a good book or video to get me really started here. Something that has instructions on how to tie the basic flies, and what materials are needed for each fly. I heard Jack Dennis has a good book out, anybody have this or like it? Any help I can get would be really appreciated!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

if it was me who told you about that book (jack dennis' western trout fly tying manual), you will have to order it online. videos are good also. i have only ever needed one, cabelas getting started in fly tying-or something like that-that was really good. videos are nice because you can see someone tie rather than see a still pic. the book i mentioned though is my fly tying bible. i go nowhere without it (and know almost have it memorized). it also mentions where, when and how to use each fly in the book. it teaches you to create your own also by the bugs you have seen on the water. that book has my vote hands down.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah thats right chuck thanks I forgot it was you, I deleted most of my inbox, and couldnt find that pm.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

The new Leeson Schollmeyer introduction to fly tying is INSANE!!! Jack is good, but these guys take it to a whole new level. Not the Benchside Reference (which is great too). The intro. Buy it, Love it, Defend it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Whe you see shops or sportsmen's expos advertising for free demos be sure to attend. You can leran a lot of neat little tips and tricks that will get you rockin' and stockin' your boxes in no time. Just remember, a lot of guys try to make it somekind of mystic artform. It's a cake walk. If you get the basics, you can tie just about any pattern.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out some tying tutorials online. Here is a great source for some tutorials.

http://www.sweetflies.com/

You can print each step out also if you want.


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Try this out it may help
http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/beginners/


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

This guy has tons of high quality video online for free. He is based in England, so the patterns may not be the best fit for out here, but he explains and demonstrates the basic techniques really well.
http://learnflytying.co.uk/


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

This is great information. I am also seeking to learn how to tie. I can only tie a Hare's ear and I've tyed over 50 of them :? I'm so ready to move on but am lost.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya thanks guys I appreciate it! Ill have to check out all these websites and that book cheech recommended. I found that Jack Dennis book on ebay for six bucks so I thought what the heck ill buy it. So thats on its way! Im excited to really get into this.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

One more site to check out with tons of tutorials on different flies.
http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/index.cfm


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> One more site to check out with tons of tutorials on different flies.
> http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/index.cfm


Charlie Craven is the best fly tyer in the world hands down. Everything he turns out is top notch.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A few more years and he'll be able to think like a fly!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Randal Kaufmann's books are the best I've ever seen. He has one on dry flies, one on nymphs and one on lake fishing with a fly. I would buy them all if you can find them. I actually bought them at Walmart many moons ago, but I don't know if they still have 'em.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

One book I really like is Orvis Fly Tying Guide and it is on sale at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Orvis-Fly-Tying-G ... 1592281214

It starts off with material explaining what each does and so forth, then takes you step by step on several flies. At the back of the book is a great big section with a lot of flies and ingredients so you can tie any of them.


----------

